# IPad app streaming issues away from home



## dlsellers (May 30, 2003)

Problems streaming to the IPad app happen far too often, in some form or fashion, but this time it's particularly frustrating.

I have a Roamio (3, I think) and set up Away from Home Streaming before I left my house.
I was able to stream some shows the first few days but for the last 24 hours, it's been hung up on My Shows without listing them. Just spinning circles with a few visuals of my shows at the top. So so frustrating not to have access to my shows.
Yes, I have access to the shows I downloaded but that's not enough.

It says it can't find a streaming device. (But obviously it could a day ago.)

As someone who's been a TiVo customer since the early days, I'm constantly and particularly disappointed with the app and wish it would be as consistent and reliable as my TiVo box. 

Does anyone have a suggestion that does NOT involve a restart that would erase the shows I've downloaded for this trip. (I reloaded/updated the app when this happened last month while traveling and that meant I couldn't get to any shows at all until I returned home.)


----------



## myklup (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine does this almost every trip I go on. The tivo stream itself needs a reboot.

I put mine on a zwave relay so I can restart it remotely. Much easier than trying to explain which little black box to unplug to my wife


----------



## Tri3tsch (Feb 25, 2014)

Same here for the past day or so even on home network. No connection. Everything else connects fine


----------

